# Smoked Trees



## arcticsid (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.newsminer.com/view/full_...ek-homes?instance=home_news_window_left_top_4

This is getting a little scary, this s only a few miles from me, If it "jumps" the river this could get bad, real fast!!!

Yikes almighty!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2010)

Hope you stay safe over there and hopefully Leanne isnt coming all the way over there and find out she has no where to live!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 24, 2010)

It should stay on the other side of the river, the right wnd could send embers to the North side and it could get real bad.

Already getting a little smoky. Even is the winds shift, it could still smoke us out real bad.

I sure dont want her to se that. Nothing as irritating as thick smoke for weeks. It happened last year in a bad way, the smoke was terrible. But this is the closest one we have had in years. Damn sure close enough to catch your attention.

I am goin to go up to the Uniersity myself tommorrow and will get a couple more pictures.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

Never thought i would hear you complaining about getting smoked out, Troy.


----------



## Leanne (Jun 24, 2010)

Honey, you think a little smoke will keep me away?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2010)

That pic is really just Troy and his bong!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL, I meant to say "smoking in the trees"!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 24, 2010)

I did not inhale!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 24, 2010)

Stay on your toes, keep your eyes closed and your nose in the air. Good luck Troy! It would be just your luck the airport being shut down due to smoke.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 25, 2010)

lol thats what i was thinking. SO i guess this si where all the hippies went to after the 60's and 70's died


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

A whole bunch of them here, for real!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

Driving through smoke can be rough. This isn't much better.

Icefog. Frozen exhaust and smoke.

Held low because of temperature inversion.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 25, 2010)

Troy, put your air conditioner in backwards and warm the place up a bit.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 25, 2010)

"Smoke em if yu got em"! Supposeto be in the mid 70's all week, although the smoke is rolling in a bit right now.

I dont like the heat, but try not to complain.

We'll be seeing this before we know it USUALLY, not always, sometimes before, but normally around Xmas till end FEB, we will see this.

leanne said she likes winter. I hope so!! LMAO.

She is on stand by due to the British air strike and will be here in the next couple days. Maybe tommorrow. It could be and probably be with only hours notice. I have been cleaning at a frantic pce.

I have masks and respirators for the smoke, but send bubble wrap in case I faint!!


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.newsminer.com/view/full_...tures--rain-expected?instance=home_lead_story

UPDATE!!!!!!

Cough cough!!

Glunk, glunk.

Damn, damn!


----------



## Julie (Aug 6, 2010)

Just hold your breath until those wetter and colder days come about.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 6, 2010)

Fortunately I have practice, but this suckers pretty close. But we;ll be okay well chances are 1 in 4. If the wind blows our way we get smoke and the potential for a flying ember. That wouldndt be good. Neither would the smoke.

Standing by on this one.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stay safe up there Troy. 

I couldn't imagine being in that situation. I'll run into a burning building as a vol ff, but those wildland FF, they have a whole different set of rules to play by.


----------

